# Hi I'm new



## Phillikescoffee (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello! I'm new and excited to start my coffee journey. I have a very newby DeLonghi machine but want to upgrade and start making some real coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome , where are you based?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome, gotta start somewhere - I started with a Kenwood years ago (had it given, dual thing filter-machine/espresso all in one), then a given Dualit which I blew up (have to have a look at that to see if I can fix/ebay it) and now a Gaggia Classic. Can recomend the Classics as an upgrade - quite compact and great for learning on.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome. I also started off with a Delonghi, but then I found this forum... Classic is capable and yet frustrating in equal measure. Looks pretty good, good performance for the money and takes up little space. You can be happy with the coffee they make for a long time, when the limitations start to annoy you there are mods you can do, or if you have the dosh they're a great 'stepping stone' machine that you won't lose much on if you get upgrade fever. If you enjoy the 'hands-on' process they're fun and rewarding, and good to learn on as Rhys said.

More important than the machine is the grinder though, along the 'rubbish in rubbish out' theory. Cheapo grinder and £1800 machine = bad coffee and empty wallet. Invest £250-500 on a proper burr grinder and you'll be making better coffee using a Classic than someone using a cheapo grinder with a flash machine.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Welcome. I also started off with some Delonghi thing, but then I found this forum... Classic is capable and yet frustrating in equal measure. Looks pretty good, good performance for the money and takes up little space. You can be happy with the coffee they make for a long time, when the limitations start to annoy you there are mods you can do, or if you have the dosh they're a great 'stepping stone' machine that you won't lose much on if you get upgrade fever.
> 
> More important than the machine is the grinder though, along the 'rubbish in rubbish out' theory. Cheapo grinder and £1800 machine = bad coffee and empty wallet. £250-500 on a proper burr grinder and you'll be making better coffee than Mr Chrome-and-dials using a cheapo grinder.


Quite agree, my first upgrade was to buy a grinder then you can make lovely coffee even with just a French press (cafetiere) as it's freshly ground not stale supermarket stuff..


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Definitely. Freshly roasted coffee, ground to suit your machine/brewer/press is unbeatable. But to be able to use it in any method you need a suitable grinder. Wish I'd gone straight for a Mignon instead of trying to get away with an MC2. Although I did only lose fifty quid trading up and then got lucky with a great offer for what I am using now. There are some good guys on this forum to help toot spend your money wisely!


----------



## Phillikescoffee (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi again, thanks for all the advice. I'm based in London. After 2 weeks of using my new (second hand from here) classic, I've now also invested in a Mignon (also from here). I think I'm going to be drinking a lot of coffee over the next few weeks! Everyone has been amazingly helpful.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Well done sorting out your new kit that quickly.


----------



## Phillikescoffee (Mar 16, 2015)

Have just spent an afternoon faffing with the eureka and suddenly the Monmouth beans I have been using taste interesting! Such a difference.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi and welcome - I started with a £40 machine and hated every cup it made. Bought my Sage Barista Express with built in grinder and it's just such a world apart from the £40 machine. FAR better. Agree with everyone ref the grinder - it all starts from there


----------

